# UNOFFICIAL 2020 Calendar Photo submission thread



## vladimir (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello,

In the absence of an official calendar contest this year, I thought I would start a thread for peope to post the photos they would have submitted to the contest.

*NOTE:* *There are no prizes, no calendar shipments, or purchases associated with this thread. This is just for fun.
*
Please post only one photo "submission" in this thread. If you would like to share the high resolution copy of your photo with others, I will collect any submissions sent to [email protected] at the end and provide a link where people can download the images to create their own custom calendars.

This is the photo we were planning to submit:




If there is enough interest maybe we can set up a poll and vote on the best photos. We'll see


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Awesome, great idea! This was gonna be this year's entry.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 16, 2019)

I guess this would have been mine.



“Soaking Sulcata” - Glenn Dale, MD. USA


----------



## vladimir (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm not sure how much attention this will get so I wanted to mention a few of the members who I believe were active in the last contest and may want to know about this thread:


@Ray--Opo @Bee62 @Bambam1989 @Turtulas-Len @wellington @TechnoCheese @Moozillion @Carol S @ColleenT @jsheffield @KarenSoCal @DeanS @ZEROPILOT @Taylor T. @Reptilony @Foursteels @EllieMay @Big Charlie @Kristoff @TammyJ @CarolM @Cheryl Hills @PJay 

Who doesn't love cute tortoise pictures?


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 17, 2019)

I have lots of pics of my torts that I love, but I think this one of Chili is the appropriate one in this instance.

Jamie


----------



## Bambam1989 (Nov 17, 2019)

I've always liked this one of Clunker.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 17, 2019)

I know it's not a tortoise,

But this is what i would have submitted this year..


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 17, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I know it's not a tortoise,
> View attachment 283002
> But this is what i would have submitted this year..



Nice one Len!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I know it's not a tortoise,
> View attachment 283002
> But this is what i would have submitted this year..


"Pucker up! "


----------



## wellington (Nov 17, 2019)

Cute pics


----------



## Tinker27 (Nov 20, 2019)

Here's mine ❤


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 20, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I know it's not a tortoise,
> View attachment 283002
> But this is what i would have submitted this year..


Turtles count!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 20, 2019)

Pickles would be my star this year. 

cool thread!


----------



## vladimir (Nov 20, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Pickles would be my star this year.
> 
> cool thread!



Wow, I have to go check on the Pickles and Crusher thread -- they used to be tiny!


----------



## Cocorene' (Nov 20, 2019)

Moozillion said:


> Turtles count!!!


Turtle lives matter!


----------



## vladimir (Nov 21, 2019)

This came in via email:


----------



## Sue Ann (Nov 21, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Hello,
> 
> In the absence of an official calendar contest this year, I thought I would start a thread for peope to post the photos they would have submitted to the contest.
> 
> ...


Love this photo! I’ll have to get one of my little Su


----------



## Renrogo (Nov 24, 2019)

Lou is a rescue hence the extreme pyramiding.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 25, 2019)

@Renrogo great photo!  how old is he?


----------



## Renrogo (Nov 25, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Renrogo great photo!  how old is he?



Sadly we don’t know he was literally left on a doorstep within a Rubbermaid tub! No note - nothing!!!! My friend has tortoises and this stranger left him at her house when no one was home!!! He’s the sweetest fellow & we love him.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 25, 2019)

Aww man! I was looking forward to the new calendar.
Anyways, this is the one I was going to submit.
Shelly has gotten so big


----------



## Renrogo (Nov 25, 2019)

AZtortMom said:


> Aww man! I was looking forward to the new calendar.
> Anyways, this is the one I was going to submit.
> Shelly has gotten so big
> View attachment 283216


What a beauty!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 26, 2019)

Renrogo said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks! your Baby is pretty handsome too!


----------



## GreenFire719 (Nov 26, 2019)

Also not a tortoise, but io is very photogenic. By far one of my best pictures of her (without her hats lol).


----------



## vladimir (Nov 27, 2019)

@GreenFire719 I love it! the reflection in the water is awesome. great photo.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 27, 2019)

GreenFire719 said:


> Also not a tortoise, but io is very photogenic. By far one of my best pictures of her (without her hats lol).
> 
> View attachment 283243



Great reflections. Perfect.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey...don't forget me...maggie3fan...well, 18 fan now. This is a great idea...or we could mass together and make a 2020 Sulcata calendar lol..


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 2, 2019)

Mine's an angry eater. lol


----------



## Sue Ann (Dec 3, 2019)

vladimir said:


> This came in via email:
> 
> View attachment 283091


Love this so cute


----------



## Tanner Fry (Dec 4, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Hello,
> 
> In the absence of an official calendar contest this year, I thought I would start a thread for peope to post the photos they would have submitted to the contest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 5, 2019)

Mizcreant said:


> Mine's an angry eater. lol
> 
> View attachment 283459




But positively beautiful!


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 5, 2019)

@Tanner Fry, What a cutie!


----------



## Archie's mom (Dec 11, 2019)

I would love a calendar, why won't there be one this year?


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 20, 2019)

This one's a nice pic of my smallest female


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice picture!


----------

